
Driver stranded after connected rental car can’t call home - fortran77
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/02/driver-stranded-after-connected-rental-car-cant-call-home/
======
jpindar
Also posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22355263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22355263)

